# Oh dear god, it's one of those (horrifyingly?) stereotypical INTPs



## rappf (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah.

Uh, well... Honestly, there are a lot of things I have the inclination to say, the vast majority of which only peripherally relates to the kind of person I am (or possibly has no literal relevance at _all_ save for the fact I find it amusing.) Perhaps if this were a forum of rip-roaringly N-predisposed people, such an introduction might be sufficient in conveying my personality. ...And that's probably a gross assumption—please excuse me and feel free to discredit, point fingers, yell, etc. if I've somehow violated some sort of social boundary. 

Which is very plausible. 

One of these days, I'm going to be fined for social trespassing. _"Dear sir, I apologize—I very regrettably missed the signpost that said 'Rationalizations Will Be Offensive Past This Point.'"_ or something like that.

So I guess I'll go about this in two ways (for the sake of the wealth of personalities and information-processing styles on this site): 'directly' and 'indirectly' respectively. And _maybe_ (just 'maybe') I'll stop talking about the process of talking about myself now... (Ah, what a novel concept it is!)

*About Me, The "HARD FACTS."* I am...

Female, yet quite androgynous in both appearance and demeanor.
At least 80% in all four dichotomies of INTP.
A minority in every sense of the word (it's actually quite funny, the amount of societal nomenclature invested in my person—"Pansexual Female Vietnamese Transracial Adoptee" being one possible title, which, in my perverse way of thinking, kind of reminds me of "Corporate Executive Officer" or something).
Of an IQ high enough to, well... endanger my mental health?
Am a hermit slowly trying to reemerge into society.

*About Me, The... "Soft Facts" ...? * That's like... saying "wet humor"...

I had to edit the above list to correct for parallel structure.
It amuses me to no end that "pluots" exists. They are actually quite delicious.
I can imitate the Lucida Blackletter font face with a fountain pen.
There's a sine wave graph on a napkin somewhere in my office about the heating cycle of my espresso machine.
I diagrammed English and Japanese sentences yesterday with HTML syntax, markup, and nesting.
That night, I made Mad Gabs™ of sexual terminology. (Haha... "Super Miss Hide Oak Ream.")
The "will have had done" construct has more auxiliary verbs than I am comfortable with.
My monosyllabic responses in conversation are systematic.
The word "should" feels more like profanity to me than actual profanity.
I can crack my phalanges.
I was excited to learn how to differentiate between "that-" and "which-" adjectival clause usage.
I don't understand the lack of pocket depth in women's jeans.
I compare humanity to an untrained puppy—pisses all over the carpet, but you can't find the heart to be mad because it can be cute sometimes...
I am sort of agonizing over the fact that I had used "you" (generalization) in the last sentence.
I think that if people used words like "amalgam," "lugubrious," and "dastardly" in colloquial conversation, the world would be a much better place.
The French counting system gives me the willies. _"quatre-vingt-dix-neuf"_
The word "renege" just... bothers me.
The phonetics of "ough" in English also bothers me. _"Though, through, tough, cough, plough."_

I think I am going to end this post unceremoniously. Like this.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings rappf and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum rappf. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

O hai. :tongue:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome to PC.

We all know that INTPs are the best.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Yay a female intp. So many questions i want to ask.


----------



## rappf (Feb 14, 2010)

OHRLY? Questions?

What might those be? I am curious.


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

rappf said:


> The French counting system gives me the willies. _"quatre-vingt-dix-neuf"_


Hah, I love that. I hated learning it, but it amuses me greatly to say things like "sixty eleven" and especially that you start everything above 80 with "four twenty."


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I am going to like you. Bienvenue! :wink:


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Hehe, super minorities ftw! I'm a Vietnamese libertarian atheist bisexual.

Who also dislikes the French number system.  It reminds me of in like kindergarten when I said things like "ten-teen" instead of "twenty". Stuff like that is actually correct in other languages... who knew?!

"Lugubrious" sounds more dirty to me than it probably should be. xD Same goes for "I gesticulate in the hallway with my best friend because we're both hyproposexic."

Anyway, welcome!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. You definitely don't seem like 'just another' INTP.


----------



## rappf (Feb 14, 2010)

KateAusten said:


> Hah, I love that. I hated learning it, but it amuses me greatly to say things like "sixty eleven" and especially that you start everything above 80 with "four twenty."


"Four twenties and nineteen"...

//shivers

I mean... I _understand_ why it is used, as the French counting system used to revolve around base 20...

But still, I'm quite happy with my "nine-tens and nine," y'know?


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

I really like this introduction.


----------



## rappf (Feb 14, 2010)

Ventolin said:


> We all know that INTPs are the best.


Why thank you! 
Shh... It's a (biased) secret...


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome. roud:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

rappf said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Uh, well... Honestly, there are a lot of things I have the inclination to say, the vast majority of which only peripherally relates to the kind of person I am (or possibly has no literal relevance at _all_ save for the fact I find it amusing.) Perhaps if this were a forum of rip-roaringly N-predisposed people, such an introduction might be sufficient in conveying my personality. ...And that's probably a gross assumption—please excuse me and feel free to discredit, point fingers, yell, etc. if I've somehow violated some sort of social boundary.
> 
> ...


Greetings rappf! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum and creating a wonderful intro. We hope you have a great time with us. You seem like a very interesting person. I'm highly looking forward to reading your awesome insights.:happy:


----------



## rappf (Feb 14, 2010)

//is flattered

Well, I am happy to be here and generally happy that there is such a place on our belov'd interwebs. Thank _you._


----------



## rappf (Feb 14, 2010)

"Gyrate" is in that same arena...


----------

